# Google Navigation Text to Speech issue (Liquid ICS)



## Slim (Mar 23, 2012)

When using navigation I just get prompts of "turn left" etc. rather than hearing "turn left on Main Street." I've done some Googling on this problem and it seems it was a bug in an update to maps a few months ago, but has since been fixed (I am running the latest maps build. I also found that it was an issue running Android 4.0.2, and the release of Android 4.0.4 fixed it (which is the build of Liquid's ROM).

The first time I opened Navigation I was prompted to install a text-to-speech engine, which I did. I assumed Liquid's build just didn't include one since it is so bare bones. The one I was prompted to install was called Speech Synthesis. I also went into my TTS settings and see that PICO TTS is checked (only option I have now). My Google Maps Locale says "en." I've tried using both the "en United Kingdom" and the "en_US" options for the TTS engine neither works correctly. Other apps TTS work fine, just the issue in navigation.

Anyway, any one else have this issue or know of a fix? Uninstalling and reinstalling Maps didn't do the trick either as others have reported to work. What is the best TTS engine to install?

I appreciate any help.


----------



## superwink (Jul 27, 2011)

I was experiencing the same thing. Here is a fix...

Fix for Google Street Names:
http://db.tt/27xKN7y1

1. Insert this apk file into (System/App)

2. Change permissions to:
Owner- read, write, execute
Group- read, write, execute
Others- read

3. Reboot

4. Switch to Google TTS in TTS Settings.

Hopefully this helps!


----------

